# Tip Fehmarn West Wind



## Rounder (20. September 2001)

Hallo,
Wie gesagt ich bin Brandungs anfänger und würde gerne einen Strandtip für Fehmarn bei Westwind haben. Laut Wetterauskunft sollen wir am Samstag Westwind Stärke 2 haben.Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Broesel (20. September 2001)

Moin Thomasbei Westwind ist Westermarkelsdorf eigentlich der Strand schlechthin. Besonders, wenn Du Dich nach Rechts orientierst...
Allerdings sollte der Wetterbericht stimmen und wirklich nur Windstärke 2 herrschen, ist nicht sehr viel zu erwarten, obwohl Ausnahmen bestätigen ja oftmals die Regel.

------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Meeresangler01 (21. September 2001)

Hallo ThomasWestermarkelsdorf ist immer für Fisch gut. Allerdings ist der Strandabschnitt auch immer sehr überlaufen. Weniger Angler aber viel Fisch gibt es auch bei Wallnau und Bojendorf. Bei Wallnau darf aber nur nach rechts hin gefischt werden weil nach links ein Vogelschutzgebiet ist. Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

ich möchte Broesel ja nicht wiedersprechen aaaber jeder angelladenbesitzer von fehmarn wird dich wenn du nach westermarkelsdorf fragst nach links schicken. aus eigenen erfahrungen kann ich sagen, daß ich dort grundsätzlich mehr gefangen habe wie die leute die nicht so weit gelaufen sind und sich rechts gehalten haben. dashalb also mein tip vom parkplatz aus nach links laufen bis die grossen steine aufhören und der strand anfängt, dann noch ca. 300 meter. nicht vorher die sachen abstellen, sonst geht es dir wie Uwe und mir in der letzten woche, wir standen am anfang des strandes und dort muss etwas im wasser gewesen sein, daß unsere vorfächer reihenweise futterte.

------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Rounder (21. September 2001)

Vielen Dank für die Tips find ich echt super!
Laufen ist kein Problem hoffe nur auf anständiges Wetter da meine Ausrüstung nicht sehr komplett ist. Letztes Jahr hat man mir meine gesamte Angelausrüstung geklaut und das ist ziemlich teuer gewesen.
Da Brandungasangel im Binnenland nicht sehr häufig ist habe ich auch noch nicht soviel sachen dafür.
Ist das eigentlich richtig das auflandiger Wind das Beste ist?
Oder gibt es eine andere Grundregel?Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Stade
Tom


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

tja, ausnahmen haben..ähhhmmm...bestätigen die regel aber beim brandungsangeln ist auflandiger wind mit ca. 5 stärken das beste, denn dann wird das futter am grund auf und angespült was zur folge hat, das die flossenträger dichter unter land kommen ist doch einleuchtend oder ?  wo bist du denn so heftig beklaut worden ??

------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Rounder (21. September 2001)

Also wir sind umgezogen aus einem renovierungsbedürftigen Haus in das ca 40km entfernte Stade.
Einige Sachen sind erst einmal dort geblieben - im verschlossenen Haus.
Dann sind irgendwelche Leute dort eingestiegen und haben meine Sachen geklaut.
Da die Hausratversicherung zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf die neue Wohnung umgeschrieben war konnte ich von dort nichts erwarten und so bin ich halt auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben und mein Angelgerät das ich in ca. 20 Jahren zusammen getragen habe war wech.
Jetzt sehe ich zu das ich das eine oder andere nach und nach neu kaufe.
Na ja ich war höllich sauer nur das nutzt auch nichts aus Schaden wird man klug.Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

danke, jetzt ist meine neugier befriedigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



da kommen dann ja einige kosten auf dich zu. warum betrachtest du dich denn eigentlich als brandungsneuling wenn du doch bereits im besitz von brandungsgeschirr gewesen bist, gehe ich mal einfach davon aus das du wenigstens die grundkentnisse besitzt oder sehe ich das falsch ?

------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Rounder (21. September 2001)

Habe mich wohl etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt.
Mein Angelgeschier war für Aal, Zander und Friedfisch ausgelegt dazu kamen natürlich so sachen wie Schirm Stuhl und Käscher.
Ne Brandungsrute habe ich sei dem Frühjahr da waren wir in Dänemark und ich war zum ersten mal in der Brandung am angeln.Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Broesel (21. September 2001)

@Nordlicht,Asche auf mein Haupt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich meinte auch eigentlich Links. Wieso ich Rechts geschrieben habe, ich weiß auch nicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man wird alt...

------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

wollte ich doch wohl auch gemeint haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  die rechte seite ist nur was für die herren im gesetztem alter die es mit dm laufen nicht mehr so haben. so wie z.b. unser onkel FFT ( Marco )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Broesel (21. September 2001)

ach..hat Onkel FFT, einen motorisierten Beach Buggy mit eingebauter Karpfenliege, Brandungsblei-Abschußgerät und Brandungsruten mit Selbstanschlag??? Sebstverständlich dürfen die selbstanködernden Wattis nicht fehlen.Soowas haben doch meist diejenigen, die schon etwas gesetzter sind....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2001)

Ja ja lestert mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn der alte Mann aus Norge zurück ist wird er es Euch schon zeigen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jawoll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

ich musste das posten, Broesel hat mich gezwungen.........ehrlich, ich würde nieeeeeeee so etwas über Marco posten.......oder doch ???????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wann kommt Marco überhaupt wieder ? hat der noch ne woche ?


------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Broesel (21. September 2001)

@Nordlichtnene...ich würde niemals jemanden zu Irgendetwas zwingen ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin von Natur aus Grundsolide. Klein, schüchtern, sensibel, schüchtern und ungeküßt...huppala...das gehört abaer nun nicht hierhier...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

lass mich raten, du hast nur einen kleinen fehler...........DU LÜGST oder ?





------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------

